# Theta, Delta meditation



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I've been looking around the internet on brain training with sound therapy.
Meditating in the theta state listening to sounds with the headphones can balance hormones, reduce anxiety and stress and also energise on less sleep.
Can anyone share their knowledge or experience on the theta state?
thanks
jenky


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I haven't got experience of this but I've heard of books on using both sides of your brain; mind power to release stress. Jose Silva wrote "Mind Control" which mentions the theta state. These kind of books go into it. "Piece of mind" by Sandy MacGregor talks about the theta state - he says theta state is a state better than sleep.


----------

